# Garmin Edge 305 TRACK TRUNCATED ??



## xbiker (Apr 10, 2007)

I got a new Garmin Edge 305. When I download a .mmo file (created in Memory Maps) and put it onto the gps using Memory Maps, I get the message "ROUTE TRUNCATED" and it only loads part of the track. I have nothing else loaded. The track has about 80 waypoints. As I know Garmin Edge can store 50 routes up to 100 points. What am I doing wrong? Sometimes I get the "LOCATION MEMORY FULL" - even if I downloaded a 20 waypoint track and I have 2 routes in Garmin. Or maybe I have to convert *.mmo file to *.gpx or other file type???? Could you help me please? Many thanks


----------



## warrior662 (Feb 18, 2004)

http://www.ctc-maps.org.uk/website/help/upload_formats

Hope this helps


----------



## xbiker (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for this link, but it does not say why my Garmin does not accept some of ROUTES made by me in Memory Maps program. When I export the route to the device the message ROUTE TRUNCATED and/or LOCATION MEMORY FULL and no other routes are saved to device. I know it should store 20 Routes 100 waypoints each....any suggestions??? Thanks


----------



## mrkeys (Jun 18, 2008)

*Route Truncated Location Memory Full*

Deleting routes doesn't delete the waypoints.
Use FIND, then DELETE ALL....

(Sorry for bumping an old thread, but this is a good answer)


----------

